# Sick of mashed potatoes? Try rotmos



## Raven348 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ingredients:

1 kilo Rutabaga
2 carrots
6 potatoes
1 litre vegetable broth
Salt and white pepper
1 teaspoon butter

Peal rutabaga, potatoes and carrots. Dice them. Put rutabaga and carrot in a pot, cover it with the broth, cock with lid on for 20 minutes. Then put in the potato dice and cook for another 15 minutes. Remove the broth (save it) Mash everything. Put in the butter and ass salt and white pepper. Add some of the broth until the rotmos have the correct consistency (it should be like mashed potatoes).

Of course you could add more butter if you prefer that, it's really not a sensitive recipe.

I will also add how I make mashed potatoes:

Peal and dice potatoes. Put potato dice in water. Let them sit in water for about 5 minutes. Change the water. Cook the potatoes, remove water. Mash it. Add about 1 decilitre milk (depending on how much potatoes, you will see). Add white pepper and salt. Add one raw egg and mix everything.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll try it! :congrat: I might use chicken broth instead of veggie & butter tho...

I'll let all ya'all know how it turns out


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you!  This is wonderful because we grew rutabagas in our garden this year (LOTS of rutabagas) and we were wanting recipes for using them! This recipe looks delicious, and we'll have to try it! We have potatoes and carrots in the garden too!

I just have to figure out how much a kilo or rutabagas is!


----------



## Raven348 (Oct 15, 2008)

1 kilo = 2.2 pounds, so it's good you have lots of it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, Raven.

Yeah, lots...more than 100, varying in size from a baseball to almost as big as a basketball!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sick of mashed taters -  - Never! lol

Thanks for the recipe, it sound great!:2thumb:


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Interesting recipe! I like mashed potatoes but it would be nice to try other things, if not just to get more nutrients. I'd like to try a recipe I have for mashed parsnips and burdock root.


----------

